
Salary Negotiations Study: Data from Tech Employees - Biffyc7
https://www.comparably.com/blog/whos-negotiating-their-salary-in-tech/?utm=feed
======
pilom
Its too bad young people don't negotiate more. When your next salary is
anchored so heavily on your current salary, a little negotiation early can
have such an impact on lifetime earnings.

~~~
Tharkun
I don't know where you live, but had my salaries have always been a 'take it
or leave it' deal. The only way to get a bigger pay check here in Belgium is
by getting a new job.

~~~
pilom
I'm in the US. I'm not talking about negotiating raises at the same company.
The key is when you go looking for that new job, negotiate with the new
company. After finding another offer I've had my current company offer $15k
extra to keep me and when I didn't want to stay with one company, I've
negotiated two new offers to get an extra $10k over my top pick's "absolute
max for the position." Negotiating happens when you start a new job and fresh
out of college is the perfect time to do it because it's often much easier to
get multiple offers at the exact same time and play them off each other.

~~~
lordCarbonFiber
That's great for you, but for the "young people" coming out of school it's
just not the reality. I left school (highest honors, 4 semesters of work
experience, stem degree)with 2 offers, both 100% static.

Perhaps people with computer science degrees from the best of the best schools
have that luxury, but for the rest of us even an interview in this market is
often times asking for too much (and continues to be even over a year out).

------
jcadam
I change jobs every 2-3 years. Mostly because asking for a raise or a
promotion is usually met with an eyeroll. Or a laugh. Or some lame attempt at
blame-shifting to "corporate."

~~~
clifanatic
Yeah, watch out there, though. After a certain number of job changes, "too
many job changes" becomes a red flag to future potential employers.

~~~
Terretta
Months is a problem. Two or three year stints with obvious level progression
is great.

// Hiring :-)

------
polartx
It would have been really useful if we could see the last visualization
(male/female comparison by dept) include department AND experience.

As hotly debated as that topic can be, (and no coincidence that it was
presented last in order) it seems responsible to align all available variables
as closely as possible.

------
pnevares
It's always easy to try to make assumptions based on data, but it's just as
easy to take away the wrong idea. Do prospective executives negotiate because
they're used to negotiation, or because companies are prepared to negotiate
salaries for those roles?

~~~
programminggeek
You don't get to that role without negotiating and if you notice the higher up
you get, the more likely you are to negotiate.

~~~
pnevares
I think it at least partially correlates with knowing what the new role is
worth, financially, to you and to the employer. Nobody's going to disclose
what the current executive in that role makes but once you get to that level
you're prepared to ballpark it. And prepared to know what it would take for
you to accept it.

------
ihaveahadron
Actual intelligence comes from all aspects, not just stuff that is written on
a 2-dimesional plane. Being good at that stuff -- in reality -- equates to
being good at academic stuff -- which is not actually connected to intellect,
in a way that non-academic things are not. Likewise; being good at academic
stuff is not an indicator of a lack of intellect either.

Math in particular is only a supplement to intellect, as it is only one of an
infinite ways of _describing_ what is first understood through intellect.

Often, organisms who are capable of reproducing mathematical stuff, are void
of an understanding of what it is that the math is describing.

------
karthikb
I'd worry if someone in sales, BD, or supply chain didn't negotiate. Part of
their job is negotiating, and their employment is a business deal the company
is making with that individual. So I was very surprised to see that the
negotiation rate for VP of Sales was not near 100%!

------
doorty
Nothing unexpected, but interesting to see the comparison to other jobs

